# Quittieren - welche Philosophie



## Kieler (27 Februar 2009)

Wie handhabt Ihr es mit dem quittieren innerhalb der SPS?

1. Es muss nach! Beseitigung der Störung quittiert werden um den Antrieb  
    wieder störfrei zu bekommen.

2. Es genügt, wenn einmal quittiert wurde. Nach Beseitigung der Störung  
    ist der Antrieb dann wieder bereit.

3. Um den Antrieb wieder Bereit zu bekommen, muss er einmal auf Ort und 
    dann wieder auf Fern geschaltet werden.

4. Falls es eine Hand-Auto Umschaltung am PLS gibt, wechselt diese mit 
    der Störung auf Hand.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren so viele Varianten gesehen und möchte für die Zukunft einen "eigenen Standard" definieren. Hierzu wollte ich mal hören wie Ihr es so am häufigsten macht bzw. was die meisten Kunden wünschen.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Februar 2009)

hätteste ja ne schöne umfrage drauß machen können 

ich bin für 1.!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2009)

​Jepp..... 1 und dann muss die Quittierung in der Nähe des Antriebes sitzen. Eine Sammelquittierung an einer ganz anderen Stelle der Anlage kommt nicht in Frage.
Eine Betriebsartenumschaltung auf HAND machen wir derzeit nicht.​


----------



## vierlagig (27 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eine Betriebsartenumschaltung auf HAND machen wir derzeit nicht.


 
würd ich auch nicht machen - nur die anlage in einen sicheren zustand überführen.


----------



## pjoddi (27 Februar 2009)

jawohl, Nr. 1 ist auch unser Standard-Verfahren.
Ich sehe eine Tendenz....


----------



## Kieler (27 Februar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hätteste ja ne schöne umfrage drauß machen können


Auf die Idee bin ich leider gar nicht gekommen.

Aber die Tendenz zu Nr. 1 verwundert mich jetzt doch. Das war eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten mein Standard. Aber auf allen vergangenen Anlagen wollten die Kunden unbedingt Version 2 haben. Ich dachte schon, ich habe irgendeinen Wechsel verschlafen. Aber, wenn Ihr auf meiner Linie seit beruhigt mich das ja.


----------



## dtsclipper (27 Februar 2009)

Irgendwo doch verständlich das "Kunde" die Version #2 will - ist doch einfacher einen Schlüsselschalter zu drehen als irgendwo in der Maschine zu suchen und dann zu Quittieren...


----------



## Kieler (27 Februar 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Irgendwo doch verständlich das "Kunde" die Version #2 will - ist doch einfacher einen Schlüsselschalter zu drehen als irgendwo in der Maschine zu suchen und dann zu Quittieren...



Aber es besteht einfach immer die Gefahr, das der Antrieb während der Fehlersuche einfach wieder anläuft. Was man vielleicht auch nicht wollte.


----------



## dtsclipper (27 Februar 2009)

Genau. Und schon sind wir bei #1 - erst wenn der Fehler behoben worden ist lassen wir die Quittung zu.


----------



## vierlagig (27 Februar 2009)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> erst wenn der Fehler *vermeintlich* behoben worden ist lassen wir die Quittung zu. *und versuchen die anlage wieder in betrieb zu nehmen*


 
2. ist leitstand-variante die dazu verführt, gar nicht erst gucken zu gehen. quittieren und die anlage läuft ja wieder, bis der fehler wieder kommt ... wieder quittieren und es geht weiter ... die leute stumpfen ab und die maschine geht in arsch ...


----------



## AndreK (27 Februar 2009)

*Bin auch für 1. ...*

Wobei sehr oft vom Kunden bzw. Anlagenpersonal im Leitstand was anders gewünscht wird. Aber solange die Detailstörungen in meinem OP auflaufen und der Leitstand nur Baugruppenstörmeldungen bekommt weigere ich mich aus Sicherheitsgründen vom Leitsystem auch nur irgendetwas quittieren zu lassen.
Auch wenn die Anlage sowieso in den Sicheren zustand fällt. Als Lieferant muß ich erstmal dafür sorgen das während der Garantiezeit die Anlagen nicht in Grund und Boden gefahren werden.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Februar 2009)

*#1*

Hallo,



			
				Kieler schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu wollte ich mal hören wie Ihr es so am häufigsten macht bzw. was die meisten Kunden wünschen.



Da kommt für mich nur Variante #1 in Frage, bei den anderen Lösungen hätte ich Probleme gegen meine eigenen Erfahrungen zu handeln ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jan (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
wir verwenden die Nr. 2.
Wenn ein Antrieb eine Gefahr darstellt, wird er ohnehin z. B. durch eine Sicherheitstür abgeschottet. Und bei geöffneter Tür wird der Antrieb abgeschaltet und ein einschalten ist erst möglich, wenn die Tür zu ist und quittiert wurde.
Zu 1.: Wenn einer den Fehler behebt und ein Anderer quittiert, dann läuft der Antrieb auch los. (Läßt sich meistens durch einhalten der fünf Sicherheitsregeln vermeiden).


----------



## HaSchi (28 Februar 2009)

Wir machen Version 1 aber wir quittieren einen Maschinenbereich.
D.h. jede Einzelstörung wird angezeigt. Die Störung muss vor der Quittierung behoben werden. Die Quitterung kann nur von der Maske in
der alle Störungen angezeigt werden kann quittiert werden.

Ich hab mir mal die neue Maschinenrichtlinie angeschaut, da steht bei Mehrplatzbedienung darf nur die Bedienung von einen Platz aus möglich sein. D.h. für mich, Bild X mit Quittierungsmöglichkeit ist am PC 1 offen, dann kann kein anderer an PC 2 oder X bedienen.


----------



## GLT (28 Februar 2009)

vierlagig spricht da voll aus der Praxis.

Ich selbst vertrete Ansatz nach Gewichtung

unwesentliche Teile - Quittierung genügt
wesentliche Teile - Quittierung + Rücksetzen erforderlich


----------



## dalbi (1 März 2009)

Wir (ICH) machen das auch nach Version 1.

#1
*ACK*

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kieler (1 März 2009)

*..also Version 1 und weiter ...*

Also ich würde sagen, dass geht ganz klar an Vers. 1.

Wenn ich jetzt einen einzelnen Antrieb in Automatik habe. Also keine ganze Maschine mit Schrittketten usw. Einfach einen Antrieb. Vielleicht eine Pumpe. Diese geht in Störung, ihr behebt den Fehler und quittiert anschließend!, darf der Antrieb dann in Automatik sofort  wieder angehen. Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Quitt Taster nicht als Start Taster dienen darf.


----------



## Farinin (1 März 2009)

Hallo, ich sehe das ein wenig differenzierter, denn wenn ich davon aus gehe, dass der Anlagenbediener nicht gleichzeitig Elektriker ist und die Störung beseitigen kann ist er zwingend auf eine Visu angewiesen.

Läuft die Störung dort auf, _*kann sie auch quittiert*_ werden. Falls sie dann noch ansteht, muss z.B. ein Elektriker her, falls nicht kann das Automatikprogramm auch wieder anlaufen. Will man also den Visu Status auch in der SPS haben dann fällt Variante 1 aus.

Also wäre ich für Variante 2. Will man das Automatikprogramm dann gezielt wieder starten können, benötigt man eine Startbefehl. Dadurch hat man die Vorteile der Variante 1 mit der Quittierphilosphie der Variante 2 kombiniert.

P.S.:
Wird bei uns eine Störung gemeldet und am PLS quittiert, erfolgt die Quittierung in der SPS und spiegelt das Ergebnis dann in die Visu zurück. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass SPS und die Visu (auch redundante Visu) überall gleich ist!


----------



## HaSchi (1 März 2009)

Hallo Farinin,
so sehe ich das auch, es gibt ja Störmeldung bzw. Warnungen die einen Anlagenfahrer auf etwas aufmerksam machen. Nach der Quittierung kann
die Anlage wieder weiterlaufen.

Die Störungsquittierung in der SPS machen wir auch so. Hat den Vorteil
ich kann vor Ort ein einfaches Panel anbauen und hab die gleichen Störmeldungen wie am Visusystem.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2009)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo Farinin,
> so sehe ich das auch, es gibt ja Störmeldung bzw. Warnungen die einen Anlagenfahrer auf etwas aufmerksam machen. Nach der Quittierung kann
> die Anlage wieder weiterlaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann doch nicht eine Störung quittieren ohne nachzusehen was passiert ist. Wenn ich eine Störmeldung am Leitstand quittiere und die Anlage läuft wieder ist es zwar toll aber nicht Sinn der Sache.

Beispiel : Ein Umrichter geht auf Überlast weil sich etwas eingeklemmt hat. Nach dem Quittieren der Störung läuft der Umrichter wieder an. Der Umrichter geht ja erst in Störung nachdem der max. Strom x Sekunden vorhanden ist. Der Umrichter geht also wieder auf Störung und wird wieder vom Leitstand quittiert...... so oft wie es halt geht... irgendwann ist die Mechanik am Ende.... (so bei einem unserer Kunden in der Nachtschicht passiert)

Fazit : Eine Störung darf nur in der Nähe der Störquelle qiuttiert werden.


----------



## Jan (1 März 2009)

Ich stimme Farini da zu. Wir machen es auch so.
@ Lipperlandstern: In solchen speziellen Fällen, muss man eben eine Quittierung nur von bestimmten Personen möglich machen.
Es hängt immer davon ab, wie viel Grips man den Bedienern unterstellen kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich stimme Farini da zu. Wir machen es auch so.
> @ Lipperlandstern: In solchen speziellen Fällen, muss man eben eine Quittierung nur von bestimmten Personen möglich machen.
> Es hängt immer davon ab, wie viel Grips man den Bedienern unterstellen kann.


 
Das hat nix mit Grips zu tun.... sondern mit Bequemlichkeit. Und so speziel fand ich meine Fall jetzt nicht....


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Grips zu tun.... sondern mit Bequemlichkeit. Und so speziel fand ich meine Fall jetzt nicht....



*ACK* !!!

kinners, befreit euch von dem gedanken, dass der anlagenbediener darüber nachdenkt, was passieren kann - 90% sind froh, wenn die schicht endlich vorbeit ist und sie mit minimalsten aufwand durchgekommen sind!


----------



## MW (1 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kinners, befreit euch von dem gedanken, dass der anlagenbediener darüber nachdenkt, was passieren kann - 90% sind froh, wenn die schicht endlich vorbeit ist und sie mit minimalsten aufwand durchgekommen sind!



*ACK*

Am liebsten seh ich immer einen blockierten Quittiertaster, der dauerhaft betätigt ist, Anlage hält kurz an aber fährt dann weiter, zumindest ne Weile.  

Für dieses Problem gibts zwar die einfache Lösung mit der Quittier-Flanke, aber das ist leider nicht überall so realisiert, zur freude der Bediener und wenn es dann keine Alarmaufzeichnung gibt is es noch besser.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2009)

MW schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Am liebsten seh ich immer einen blockierten Quittiertaster, der dauerhaft betätigt ist, Anlage hält kurz an aber fährt dann weiter, zumindest ne Weile.
> 
> Für dieses Problem gibts zwar die einfache Lösung mit der Quittier-Flanke, aber das ist leider nicht überall so realisiert, zur freude der Bediener und wenn es dann keine Alarmaufzeichnung gibt is es noch besser.


 

Flanke oder ein vorrangig Setzen hilft in so einem Fall......... wer so programmiert das immer quitiert werden kann gehört aufgehängt


----------



## MW (1 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Flanke oder ein vorrangig Setzen hilft in so einem Fall


*ACK* so lernt man es ja auch, zumindest wurde mir das mal so eingebläut. 



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wer so programmiert das immer quitiert werden kann gehört aufgehängt



Man sieht es aber immernoch viel zu oft genau so


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2009)

Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, daß ein "Dauerquittieren" einer Anlage dazu verhelfen kann, daß sie weiterläuft. Bei mir kann man zwar im Prinzip "dauerquittieren", aber das nützt nichts, da bei einem Fehler die Automatik rausfällt. Die muß nach  Behebung des Fehlers immer erst gestartet werden. Gibts echt Anlagen wo das anders ist? Fast unvorstellbar. Fehler quittieren und die Automatik macht weiter?

PS: Auch bei den inzwischen ja häufig eingesetzten Touch-Panels ist eine Dauerquittierfunktion eher schwierig zu realisieren.


----------



## TommyG (1 März 2009)

Unsere

Maschinen brauchen eine Vorbereitung von 2 Schritten, dann können drei Modi angewählt und durchgeführt werden. Der wichtigste ist die 'Produktion', klar. Die kann dann auch schon mal 2 Jahre non Stop laufen. 

Wir unterscheiden dann zwischen produktionsrelevanten und informativen Fehlern. Bei den produktionsrelevanten fahren wir sofort gezielt runter, so dass unsere Seite in einem sicheren Zustand ist. Jetzt bekommen wir das Material von einer vorgeschalteten Anlage, manchmal hängt auch noch was hinten dran. Dafür haben wir einen Kontakt 'externe Anlage' und einen Zeitparameter.

Die informativen werden über Hupe und Zeile gemeldet. Wenn dieser Fehler wieder i.O. sind, also z.B. der Ausfall/ Wiederkehr einer Begleitbeheizung, da passiert nix, die Linie rennt ja, da geht für min ne Minute die Tröte, die Zeile bleibt aktiv, egal ob die Hupe quittiert wird, oder von selber ausgeht. Erst das Quittieren des Fehler bei nicht vorhandenem Fehler lässt den Fehler aus der Zeile verswchwinden.

Die wichtigen Fehler schalte nach der o.g. Zeit die externe Anlage ab, außer es wird quittiert. Dann kann der Anwender selber entscheiden, ob er weiter mit 15to/h 'auf den Boden fährt' oder selber ausschaltet. Ist er net da, nehem wie die Freigabe weg, dann ist es üblich, dass die externe Anlage ausfällt.

Zum Starten darf aber keine Störung aktiv sein, also auch z.B. Schaltschranktemperatur, die wird nur gemeldet, führt nicht zur Abschaltung, aber Starten kann man mit der Störung nicht.

Also im Prinzip wie 1, Wenn ok und quittiert, dann ist die Störung 'weg', wenn wichtig, dann kann nur die Hupe weggedrückt werden, die Störung steht aber bis zur Behebung in der Zeile.

Alle Störungen bleiben im Hintergrung mit Datum, Uhrzeit in der History mit KQG...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ssound1de (2 März 2009)

1 (Text zu kurz Verlängerung).


----------

